# Zombie Ground Pit



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

This weekend I made up a ground pit using left over house bricks and reclaimed pallet wood. I wanted something easy to put out on the day and not take up too much room off-season.

I've yet to age the wood (only made the vinegar solution up yesterday) and add some blood around the hands.

I'll probably add some LED lighting to the inside area to shine through the gaps and make up a "beware" sign for the scene.

So far the hands are the only things that I had to spend money on.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great!! Nice simple concept but very cool!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmmmm, I just had a thought. One of those little mp3 boards playing a loop of moaning sounds would go well with this. Just need to fish around the pile-of-parts for a small speaker.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks just like my grandmother's old well cover, except for the hands sticking out:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever!!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I did some more work on this prop over the weekend.

Some vinegar and steel wool solution to age the wood and a bit of paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice aging!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have never used that aging method, looks good.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm very much a n00b at Halloween props (started 2 weeks before 2015 one) so everything's a bit of an experiment at the moment !


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice concept and great use of stuff lying around. Also like that you are planning the storage aspect too.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I did a little more on this prop today. Got one of the forearms waving around a bit:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Subtle and spooky.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa!! Nice!!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Simple and effective... Very nice!

What type of motor is that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

The motor is easy to get on eBay. I did a write-up on it on da-Share.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

David, can you post any more information on how you connected the hands to the motors to get the movement shown in the video? Thanks!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I've updated the project page on da-share with more images and some text. If you need more explanation let me know.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks really good, I like the transformation of the pallet, with the aging and the blood. You are probably going to zombify the hands too, right? I think that is a low cost, ingenious prop that will give you a nice focal point for your haunt. I think the moaning will be very cool if you add that.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure about the hands. I'm pretty challenged artistically. lol

I still need to do up a sound file, add the speaker and wire it all properly.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

David_AVD said:


> Not sure about the hands. I'm pretty challenged artistically. lol
> 
> I still need to do up a sound file, add the speaker and wire it all properly.


:jol:That's not true, you did a wonderful job on the pallet aging and the bloody spots. I bet you can do way more than you think you can. (just saying)


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. I'm slowly learning thanks to all those that share their projects, tips and ideas.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Your project is looking great! You might even be able to use some cheap latex gloves and some expanding foam for cheaper hands possibly. Thanks also for sharing the motor info. Happy Haunting!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekino you know what bugs me about cheap hands that are sold for haunters? It seems it's always either left or right....no sets of left and right hands. For instance, all my ghost hands from the 99 Cent store are all lefties. I actually cut some of the thumbs off so it wouldn't be so noticeable. Why can't they (the manufacturers) make left and right hands??? Is making the other mold that much of a hardship???:googly: Not trying to hijack your thread David, your zombie ground pit is looking killer.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I know what you mean about the hands. I did find an eBay seller that listed a pair of hands so I asked them if that meant 1 left and 1 right to which they replied yes.

When I got them they were both the same. Grrr... Then I checked and they were the opposite hand to the other 2 I'd bought (from a different seller) some months before.

They are slightly different skin colour, but close enough in the dark! It wouldn't take much to paint them up the same I guess.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the updated information on your hand linkage - very helpful!


----------

